# Music In Literature?



## wisnoskij (Jun 13, 2022)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone here was aware of any other novels that put as much importance on music as Tolkien did? Considering people's general love of music, and the tens of thousands of authors copying Tolkien, I find it strange how rare music in literature seems to be. Outside _The Princess and the Goblin_, and all of Tolkien's main work, I cannot think of any other examples. I am sure they must exist, are thier any worth reading?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 13, 2022)

I haven't come across any others yet, nor thought of it in this way, now that I think about it.

_No wonder The Silmarillion is so intriguing for me, especially the Ainulindale (and the Valaquenta)._


----------



## wisnoskij (Jun 13, 2022)

Thinking about it, it is probably worth noting that Modesitt Jr. has a series where magic is made by music, and according to the Wikipedia entry this is similar to something Alan Dean Foster did. I read the Modesitt series, and honestly cannot remember how much importance was put on the music, itself. All I remember is mostly the author describing her singing as good and technically sound, and then all the bad guys dying horribly. The standard Modesitt fare.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2022)

I meant to reply here, but it slipped my mind, so here's an entry in the Science Fiction Encyclopedia on the subject:





SFE: Music


Welcome to the fourth edition of The Encyclopedia of Science Fiction.




sf-encyclopedia.com





And one in the Encyclopedia of Fantasy:


https://sf-encyclopedia.com/fe/music


----------



## wisnoskij (Nov 11, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I meant to reply here, but it slipped my mind, so here's an entry in the Science Fiction Encyclopedia on the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 11, 2022)

Can't really comment on this. I read C.S. Lewis' Narnia and Space Trilogy before finding Tolkien. I've never looked back. Essentially, aside from textbooks and workbooks, he is all I read.


----------

